# Yellow Headlights... How?



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

alright, ive checked out search, and i found some helpful stuff, but what did you guys do, or have you heard, to get those lights yellow? Ive already heard of Yellow stainglass paint, but i cant find any anywhere







, Give me some suggestions!
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DevinJM (Aug 21, 2006)

Google Lamin-x. I think that is what you are looking for.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (DevinJM)*

Kinda costly for just a yellow film, almost 50 bucks, but seems to have positive reviews. thanks alot for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

metalcast paint. 
steve


----------



## b554me (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (mk2fu)*

I have the laminx film, and it works great, along with protecting your lighhts from road rocks. It's quality stuff!


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (b554me)*

I bought 3000K headlight replacment bulbs from PIAA, and WOW!!!!


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (kaputsport)*

i just put my order in for that lamin x stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b554me (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (mk2fu)*

Wouldn't mind seeing pictures if you can get them up


----------



## c-bass96 (Sep 25, 2004)

laminx films worked great...i had yellow on my last jetta...and loved it...never had any problems with the law either....


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

Its a simple vinyl you just slap on. I think I only paid like 30 bucks for it. Check out http://www.lamin-x.com/
here's a couple of pictures

















_Modified by Desiboi at 12:20 PM 8-29-2007_


_Modified by Desiboi at 12:21 PM 8-29-2007_


----------



## b554me (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Desiboi)*

Damn, I don't know much about Jetta's but I know that ain't factory..haha
That's a sweet lil ride there! 18"?


----------



## Desiboi (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (b554me)*

lol thanks... 19's


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (mk2fu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2fu* »_Ive already heard of Yellow stainglass paint, but i cant find any anywhere 

I could not find Metalcast anywhere but found stained glass paint at a craft store, Michael's.
It is clear yellow and went on easy. After a month & a couple car washes still looks like it did when I put it on. 
I painted my clear signals and bought clear sidemarkers & painted them as well.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (speaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speaker* »_
I could not find Metalcast anywhere but found stained glass paint at a craft store, Michael's.
It is clear yellow and went on easy. After a month & a couple car washes still looks like it did when I put it on. 
I painted my clear signals and bought clear sidemarkers & painted them as well.

i just went with lamin-x, it was my best bet.


----------



## bjorgenson (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (mk2fu)*

And the sole purpose of yellow lighting is???


----------



## speaker (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (bjorgenson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjorgenson* »_And the sole purpose of yellow lighting is???









Why to pretend I am in Europe of course.


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

i put the film on the light but the lights arent on the car because of body work, and soon paint.


----------



## SeouLBrotha (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Yellow Headlights... How? (speaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speaker* »_
I could not find Metalcast anywhere but found stained glass paint at a craft store, Michael's.
It is clear yellow and went on easy. After a month & a couple car washes still looks like it did when I put it on. 
I painted my clear signals and bought clear sidemarkers & painted them as well.

Pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

This is Hella MicroDE's painted with Metalcast Yellow I did


----------



## mk2fu (May 14, 2007)

heres how it turned out


----------



## DUMONT (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (mk2fu)*

metalcast paint I have used in the past.....


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

I think I'd go with Lamin-X just for easier removal in the future if you decide to change back.


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Or you could get some bulbs, my Highs are hyper yellow while my lows are Osram cool blues the color of the orams arent really blue, theyre more white. which is what i wanted. both my wedges and my highs are yellow my highs are from Luminics, while my wedged are from piaa*(which now that i look back i paid too mcuh for)


















_Modified by Geeb at 7:33 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Geeb)*

where do you guys get metalcast?


----------

